# Online allover printing?



## np2fast (Apr 28, 2007)

Is there a online tee printing company like printfection that lets you offset the graphics on the tee?

Printfection limits you to printing the designs on the front middle. 

I need someone that would print on the bottom corners and over to the backside. Or someone that would print on the sleeve/neck.

Heres an example:








Ignore the allover printing. I'm just showing an example of where I would like some of the graphics to be.


----------



## np2fast (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh and I do not want 80 of these tees, i need a service like printfection that lets you print just one. 

And If there are sites that do all over printing for just single orders that would work too.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm pretty sure there aren't any.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Spreadshirt allows for "alternative" print locations. Not "all over" the tee I think, but you can do it near the bottom hem, upper left shoulder, etc.


----------



## qwylon22 (Aug 5, 2010)

This place does it but it's very expensive for just one shirt. I've printed with Spreadshirt. The details on the shirts are amazing, however, you may want to double check the sizing with them as some of my shirts had the print a bit too small, for say a XXL shirt. 


ShirtMockup.com | Jakprints, Inc


----------



## ddtk (Jan 27, 2013)

Please let me know if anyone can find a good (any!) all over printing service online especially for selling on demand....please let me know! Thank you!


----------



## Dmack89 (Apr 25, 2013)

jakprints.com do it


----------

